# Is it time for me to switch to Photoshop?



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Quick background: I'm a newbie in photography, let alone post-editing. 

Been too afraid of Photoshop because it easy confuses me. I've been using Picktorial for the past 6 months and it's been great. There's so much convenience in the features but lately I'm thinking of trying out photoshop for more advanced knowledge on photo editing. 

My current software's best feature I think is its patch tool. I don't know if it has a better patch tool than Photoshop but here's an idea: https://www.picktorial.com/blog?aid=100012. I'm not sure I can flawlessly use patch tool for huge areas in HD images in one go. Or can I?

Anyway, added to my reasons for possible switching is that most of editing tutorials I watch/follow often use photoshop. 

Sorry it's a long post but that's it. I'll be happy to hear any thoughts on this. Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It seems you might be a MAc user. If so, please indicate it in your UserCP.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi HulkNotes and welcome to TSF :wave:

Although Photoshop is amongst the best out there, it's extremely expensive for what you'd use in it, it's very easy to get 'swamped' by features, most of which are never used, even by professional photographers.

There's a lot of cheaper or free editors that are just as good i.e. '*The Gimp*' is freeware and very excellent.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Corday said:


> It seems you might be a MAc user. If so, please indicate it in your UserCP.


Got it. Will edit my profile in a bit. Thanks.



WereBo said:


> Hi HulkNotes and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Although Photoshop is amongst the best out there, it's extremely expensive for what you'd use in it, it's very easy to get 'swamped' by features, most of which are never used, even by professional photographers.
> 
> There's a lot of cheaper or free editors that are just as good i.e. '*The Gimp*' is freeware and very excellent.


I checked the link and it seems pretty impressive. You're right, I usually just hear about photoshop and aside from the price, I think it's pretty complicated. Will try Gimp and see how it goes. Thanks a lot.


----------



## liljackie (Aug 5, 2018)

If you are afraid of photoshop, then you can use Lightroom. It is easier


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I've used many different software and the key to me is being able to work layers. PS is powerful, expensive and complicated. GIMP is free and complicated. Lightroom is a good place to manage your pics but I find I do most of my editing in PS Elements. I shoot in RAW (you should too) and Elements handles those files. Other software might not. Check before you invest $ and time.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

GIMP + DARKTABLE for me .. opens up my Nikon .NEF RAW files. Opens in DARKTABLE when I select to open in GIMP, then transfers the photo to GIMP when I close it, don't even need to do anything in DARKTABLE. The two work together to allow you the full advantage of working with RAW.


----------

